# R34 number plate sizes



## jxe54 (Feb 8, 2015)

I have an incoming R34 v-spec (if the boat hasn't sunk in the storm).

Would one of you R34 owners be kind enough to whack a tape measure on the plate recesses for me? I need to know width of the front recess and width and height of the rear recess.

Thanks!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

FR: 13x3.5"
RR: 13x6"

On my own car anyway. You could potentially fit a 13x7" on the rear.


----------



## jxe54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Brilliant thanks!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Indeed brilliant and helpful.

However, if printed in anything other than a 5 figure number plate like Kadir's unfortunately you will get pulled for the front one being so small.

Mine is a 6 figure plate so back to the drawing board.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

err......what storm?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/348265-r34-front-plate-size.html

Pictures and measurements


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

GTRSTILL said:


> err......what storm?


Not heard, cyclone right on the shipping route opcorn:


----------



## jxe54 (Feb 8, 2015)

According to Craig's Plates (see the info page on legal import plates near the bottom), a six figure plate with a '1' or 'I' in it will make 330mm wide (13") so would fit. 

https://www.craigsplates.com/import-number-plates

There was a big storm approaching Japan a week or so back from the south west, but I hope my boat had sailed!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh shut up you twat 

Can you imagine getting the money back and having to order all over again. I'd want a cryo tube




Jay-pan said:


> Not heard, cyclone right on the shipping route opcorn:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Well that's me screwed as I have neither.

Phew to the storm. I have been told my car is on a boat going past Somalia. All plain sailing from here on in........



jxe54 said:


> According to Craig's Plates (see the info page on legal import plates near the bottom), a six figure plate with a '1' or 'I' in it will make 330mm wide (13") so would fit.
> 
> https://www.craigsplates.com/import-number-plates
> 
> There was a big storm approaching Japan a week or so back from the south west, but I hope my boat had sailed!


----------



## jxe54 (Feb 8, 2015)

The thought had crossed my mind (having to re-order). Nightmare. But I guess those monster container ships are pretty handy in a storm. No idea where mine is. I'm trying to forget about it so it's a nice surprise when it gets here!


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Mine leaves Japan tomorrow, killer wait!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

mine lands a week saturday.

but i still have to wait weeks after that.


----------



## jxe54 (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm told mine will be aroun 9 weeks from 9/4, that's all I know!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Passing the time...............*

My R34 only leaves Japan tomorrow, so have 4 to 6 weeks to wait......


So i've devised a cunning plan to pass the time...


We have started watching all of the Fast & Furious films again from 1 to 7.......


If you watch half a film every 2 nights.... that's 4 weeks passed in a blink of a eye....


We have just finished F&F 4 - so with 3 more to go.... the boat will be a few thousand miles closer by the time F&F 7 comes around.......



Shame the ship does not have a tracker and then we could all use Google Earth or similar to track its path......

Is your ship going though the Suez canel, Panama canel, around the Cape of good hope, or Cape Horn....have you seen the possible routes! from 11000 miles to 18000 miles.....


Good luck to all expentant R34 owners.....

:runaway:


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Dread to think how long i got left, to pass time for me i have bought the hardback GTR SpecII book from japan and UK sales vspec book so reading these over and over.

And got a tamiya model of my car that i am slowly building just finished interior on it next is the shell  plus collecting parts  

Not sure which route its coming i am tracking it but not travelled far from Japan yet.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Car will be here before you know it. If I was you guys, I personally would start collecting some nice car care goodies.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Kadir said:


> Car will be here before you know it. If I was you guys, I personally would start collecting some nice car care goodies.


If i get any more will have no where to store the car lol! Need a new drying towel though whats good?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Drying towel you say?

Drying Towels & Drying Aids | Car Care & Detailing Products

There are three plush drying towels there. Any one of them will be fine..


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Cheers will order some of them


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Dread to think how long i got left, to pass time for me i have bought the hardback GTR SpecII book from japan and UK sales vspec book so reading these over and over.
> 
> And got a tamiya model of my car that i am slowly building just finished interior on it next is the shell  plus collecting parts
> 
> Not sure which route its coming i am tracking it but not travelled far from Japan yet.


How are you tracking your boat? are you kidding?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Get the name of the boat and then use vesselfinder shows you where it is, destinations its been and speed/distance travelled


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

easy to track the boat, but its a little extreme.

just wait for it to dock.

you cant really speed up the process.

even when it docks your down to DVLA etc on the registration (2-3 weeks) so its just worth sitting back and waiting


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Get the name of the boat and then use vesselfinder shows you where it is, destinations its been and speed/distance travelled


thanks - will do... when you have a fantastic car arriving you want to know exactly where it is!


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Likewise!!



jps said:


> thanks - will do... when you have a fantastic car arriving you want to know exactly where it is!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Get the name of the boat and then use vesselfinder shows you where it is, destinations its been and speed/distance travelled


Hi Jay-pan,


try this new tracking web site...

SHIP HOEGH TOKYO ? IMO 9285483 ? Myship.com


Our ship is just to the west of africa....getting closer!


Bring it on........


jps


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

It does actually really help to get regular updates on the state throughout the whole process. Tracking the ship was actually quite good fun.

The ship that dropped my car off is currently in the Red Sea 



matty32 said:


> easy to track the boat, but its a little extreme.
> 
> just wait for it to dock.
> 
> ...


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

jps said:


> Hi Jay-pan,
> 
> 
> try this new tracking web site...
> ...


Blimey that's a long way round? I thought they would go trough suez


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Blimey that's a long way round? I thought they would go trough suez


I agree...

an extra 3 / 4000 miles..... maybe didn't want to pay the Toll!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> It does actually really help to get regular updates on the state throughout the whole process. Tracking the ship was actually quite good fun.
> 
> The ship that dropped my car off is currently in the Red Sea


Have you actually picked up your car yet? whats the ETA?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

jps said:


> Have you actually picked up your car yet? whats the ETA?


Still not sure. Waiting for DVLA I think..

Torque are busy at Japfest but it's back to business next week so I am sure they will let me know. Tristan has been excellent.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Man I thought it was going to the east coast then up through Suez Canal?

Just purchased this for when mine arrives...









So will have to let us know how it sounds GTRSTILL  stop teasing JPS! Love that colour


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Man I thought it was going to the east coast then up through Suez Canal?
> 
> Just purchased this for when mine arrives...
> 
> ...



Excellent choice of Exhaust imo...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7wgPdn6HZQ&list=PL1752CA56DEA3D57E


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

jps said:


> Excellent choice of Exhaust imo...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7wgPdn6HZQ&list=PL1752CA56DEA3D57E


You say that but even before I landed Matty from Newera PM me saying it was a very mediocre exhaust that sold for peanuts at auction in Japan.

Maybe it is but I want to see it and hear it before I make a decision. Could Nismo have it that wrong?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

The location of the ship is on the east coast so will be going through Suez canal that other location on the west coast different ship.

Yer well the cheapest at auction is still £700-800 so wouldn't say peanuts, looks a nice exhaust welds are not perfect on it tig and arc mixed together but be nice to hear what you think of it looks very free flowing and twin pipes looks sweet. 

I just want an exhaust that doesn't make my ears bleed.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jay-pan said:


> I just want an exhaust that doesn't make my ears bleed.


Amen to that brother. Although Bob says that titanium exhausts sound like nothing else.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Amen to that brother. Although Bob says that titanium exhausts sound like nothing else.


not that I intend changing the exhaust before my car has even arrived... but does anyone have a Impul Blast on their car......or knows what they sound like?


also, Jay-Pan... what ship tracker are you now using? can I have the link...thanks.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Yer the titanium have a great tone had them on my last two cars just makes any journey annoying after a while only downside so loud.

Marinetraffic is the site i just google hoegh tokyo and first two links the ones i use. Just coming into port at DJ Jib.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

your talking about 2 different types of exhausts

one is a Nismo muffler, which sells for about £80-100 used - i had one on my car in 2006/7

its very quiet

what the other one is the Ti system NE-1 Weldina. that sells for around £600. - Make sure the cats are in full good condition.


its a dual system and sounds totally different to the "standard" nismo "dog leg" type exhaust.

i think Toni had one on her yellow 34 and tried to sell it on here (dog leg type)



Good Condition weldina

http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r122774043

ok / average looking example

http://page16.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/u66573101

notice the difference in price.


"Normal" nismo exhaust

http://page19.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/x383956661


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as its a import you are "allowed" to run smaller plates

the actual JDM bracket on a R35 is 330x111mm I made a plate to fit with standard size letters. While going to a show the police were pulling every odd plate and giving tickets. They looked and waived me through

there is link somewhere explaining the options on import cars
R


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Ah yer matty seen the nismo muffler one got basically 90degree angle into the backbox? Yer there cheap at auction.

Got the weldina one, hope its a nice sound.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you dont want a headache driving, best one is legalis R or Mines


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Yer the titanium have a great tone had them on my last two cars just makes any journey annoying after a while only downside so loud.
> 
> Marinetraffic is the site i just google hoegh tokyo and first two links the ones i use. Just coming into port at DJ Jib.


THANKS,

JPS..


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow... confusing. I wonder what exhaust I have on mine.

It says nismo NE-1 Weldina on the exhaust tailpipe but I cant see from the standard nismo link you gave Matt what it says on there.

From the tailpipe it looks like its the same as fitted to the Nismo Clubman spec thing.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

You got the more expensive one GTRSTILL this is it...










Comes with front pipes and cats built in and two pipes from each turbo. Hope it sounds good.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

How the hell did you get that off my car?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Lmao! Wasn't easy


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Tristan... if you are reading... this is why I didnt want my car to go to Japfest.

Let me guess... Rota wheels also now.

and K-Sport brakes.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

On a serious note I hope so also. It would seem like it has standard downpipes / elbows but I question the sanity of putting this exhaust on the car + HKS GTSS turbos and not doing the downpipes... but I have seen stranger things on a GTR out of Japan.

like Mickey Mouse pictures in the front indicators.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

If it's this exhaust will have the uprated downpipes as well which keep the gases separate from each turbo to pretty much near the backbox so would work better for flow/power.

The standard downpipe joins together straight near the turbos but wouldn't fit with this exhaust.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks mate, really appreciate that.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> The location of the ship is on the east coast so will be going through Suez canal that other location on the west coast different ship.
> 
> Yer well the cheapest at auction is still £700-800 so wouldn't say peanuts, looks a nice exhaust welds are not perfect on it tig and arc mixed together but be nice to hear what you think of it looks very free flowing and twin pipes looks sweet.
> 
> I just want an exhaust that doesn't make my ears bleed.



Jay-Pan.... Lastest ship arrival date from Newcastle port people is 16th June...


see link below for dates, ports visted etc.......

Höegh Autoliners - Sailing schedules TOKYO&vCode=TOKY&AreaOrPortStart=&AreaOrPortEnd=&a=&b=&c=&d=&e=


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

jps said:


> Jay-Pan.... Lastest ship arrival date from Newcastle port people is 16th June...
> 
> 
> see link below for dates, ports visted etc.......
> ...


Will be going through Suez canal on the 23rd of this month, yer was told 15th June 

You can get the Hoegh app as well mate thats good!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Will be going through Suez canal on the 23rd of this month, yer was told 15th June
> 
> You can get the Hoegh app as well mate thats good!


hi Jay-pan...


Do you realise - 2 weeks today until our ship docks at Newcastle!


Are we getting excited or what!


Bought anymore parts?


I've just ordered an indoor car cover.........


I've seen paint dry faster!!!!!

:flame:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Did you guys order plates?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Did you guys order plates?



I have bought a REG number from DVLA, it's on retention..... and will send the paperwork to the importer in a week or so - he will order and fit the physical plates.....


----------



## jxe54 (Feb 8, 2015)

Me too but mine is 7 digit so I'll still need a square plate on the front, albeit smaller under the import number size rule.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

jxe54 said:


> Me too but mine is 7 digit so I'll still need a square plate on the front, albeit smaller under the import number size rule.


My reg is 7 digits also - I was going to have a set of 'show' plates made, (with the spacing adjusted as necessary!) and fitted to the car...... with a set of normal legal plates in the boot...........good idea or not? 



I assume the importer knows the legal sizes...... or perhaps I should check myself! 

Are there preferred R34 front and rear plates sizes ? Anyone know? and are these legal? thanks for any info.

:wavey:


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

jps said:


> hi Jay-pan...
> 
> 
> Do you realise - 2 weeks today until our ship docks at Newcastle!
> ...


Still a long wait  guessing 25th-30th collection time i hope!

Yer bought soooooo many parts, spent a bit much!

Nismo NE-1
Nismo LMGT4
Nismo Rear spats
Hel Braided brake lines
Apexi filters
Ohlins

Yourself? as for the plates iv got the front made just got an old rear il use for now off my old jap cars lucky my plate is 6 digit so fits fine on a small plate.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

What LMGT4 colour did you go for?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

GTRSTILL said:


> What LMGT4 colour did you go for?


Bronze, just missing the nismo skirts now.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Jay-pan said:


> Still a long wait  guessing 25th-30th collection time i hope!
> 
> Yer bought soooooo many parts, spent a bit much!
> 
> ...


Hi Jay-pan.....and several others on here waiting for their R34's, NSX, EVO's etc......


As you probably know.... our ship... The very slow 'Hoegh Tokyo' has now arrived at Newcastle.....

hopefully going to view the car on tuesday... then a week or so for MOT, service, prep work etc...

'Good things come to those you wait! LOL..... :flame:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

You can take it home before the v5 arrives in the post, if any only if the hmrc letter is done and the dvla agent for your importer confirms the process is underway


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Shrek, my R34 has arrived in the UK....*



GTRSTILL said:


> You can take it home before the v5 arrives in the post, if any only if the hmrc letter is done and the dvla agent for your importer confirms the process is underway


yes...... transporter already booked!!! :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I drove it before the physical v5 came in the post. Is what I mean.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Been given Saturday 27th as possible collection date, but its the biggest shipment they have had so taking a while getting all the cars sorted and collected.

Fingers crossed! Been the worst shipping ever! Should of had it 4weeks ago but missed the one boat and had to wait a month for the next one which has done a full tour of europe lol


----------



## emma_nevna (Jun 22, 2015)

What storm?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jay-pan said:


> Been given Saturday 27th as possible collection date, but its the biggest shipment they have had so taking a while getting all the cars sorted and collected.
> 
> Fingers crossed! Been the worst shipping ever! Should of had it 4weeks ago but missed the one boat and had to wait a month for the next one which has done a full tour of europe lol


That's when I get mine!!

Are you excited? What pictures have you seen?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Jay-Pan... What front plate did you get?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Done some nice work on the under seal, I am so excited such a long wait though. Can't wait to fit the parts to something. 

I got the 13"x4" not seen how it fits but hopefully looks spot on.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Does it look like Kadir? As in on a single line? Or is it square?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments matey, I get her back this week. One job outstanding but that's due to ordering time for alcantara. Pointless having bob store the car for three weeks when he can be pushing cars trough and making money using the space.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Straight line pal got 6 digits, doing some nice plans be nice to meet up at some point.

Enjoying it compared to the R35? Would love a set of R35 brakes look so nice.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Enjoying it?? Are you kidding. I have driven the bloody thing for 1.5 hours!!! That's it 

I think the black alcantara headline will set the interior off.

Who did you get your plates from?


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't think they are r35 brakes are they? They are brembo 6 pot but not sure if the same.


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

GTRSTILL said:


> Enjoying it?? Are you kidding. I have driven the bloody thing for 1.5 hours!!! That's it
> 
> I think the black alcantara headline will set the interior off.
> 
> Who did you get your plates from?





GTRSTILL said:


> I don't think they are r35 brakes are they? They are brembo 6 pot but not sure if the same.


I got mine booked in for the same! Hate how the roof is grey so getting it done, damn I don't think I am gona get out of mine haha. Send some pics once the roof lining is done see how it looks.

They look identical, does the car want to lock up or skid with them?

Plates were bought through the importer so not sure but I always get my plates from these hand down the best quality so reflective.

Plates For Cars - Europe's Leading Number Plate Supplier


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

All great questions but I simply haven't driven it enough.

I think it's going to stop on a six pence


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

We need to arrange a get together of R's


----------

